# Smoked a (test) pig over the weekend



## va_connoisseur (May 29, 2013)

I have a gig at my local cigar shop to smoke a pig for an upcoming event. I've never smoked a pig on my reverse flow smoker so I figured I'd give it a test run to get some idea of temps/times/etc. Here what I found...

Started with a small pig, only 38.5 pounds, for the cigar event I'll be doing a 80-90 pounder. In order to keep it simple, I did a simple cleaning of the cavity and rubbed the skin with EVO and added some rock salt.

Piglet chillin before being introduced to apple and hickory nirvana.













Relaxing presmoke.JPG



__ va_connoisseur
__ May 29, 2013






This is piggie on the smoker ready for the ride. I decided to keep it simple, didn't foil the ear/nose as I have on other cookers. It was nice to see how much more pig I could fix on the Hog Coffin. I'm thinking ~`100 pounds should be no issue.













On the smoker.JPG



__ va_connoisseur
__ May 29, 2013






Smoker held a good even temp from left to right. It became clear early on that I have been a lot more nervous about this cook then needed.













Two hours in.JPG



__ va_connoisseur
__ May 29, 2013






Starting to get some good color, 2 hours in.













Six hours and at temp.JPG



__ va_connoisseur
__ May 29, 2013






Fast forward to the six hour mark and I have ~200 degrees at 2 locations in each ham and shoulder. For the record I started at 275 for the first hour and backed down to 250 for the remainder.













The Presentation.JPG



__ va_connoisseur
__ May 29, 2013






Done and looking good. A few observations:

1. Still was really crispy, I did not expect that.

2. A little pig does not yield a lot of meat (guess I knew that)

3. Getting to 200 degrees made for good pulling however it was not "fall off the bone". Definitely chop ready.

4. The hindquarters, area closest to the reverse flow opening, was darker. I'm not sure if the butcher did not drain this area well or what. I should have taken some pics.

5. Meat was moist and flavorful. Not sure how much adding rub to the cavity would help (Anyone)?

All and all, I was happy with the cook. I will keep you all posted on the 8 June event.


----------



## fwismoker (May 29, 2013)

I haven't done a pig but want to... Did you inject anything into that bad boy? 

I believe you yield less than 60% of the starting weight so it is what it is...great job though!


----------



## thedad45373 (May 29, 2013)

Looks good from where I'm looking.  Is that 38.5  the live weight or the weight after butchering?
I've been told that a 50 lb live hog should feed approx. 20 people.
The only way I've done a whole hog is to split it and cooked the halves on an open fire.  Lots of fire tending to keep a semi-constant temperature under it.  Used a combo of charcoal and wood.  Can't remember what type of wood, it's been way too long ago. I think it was a mix of maple and cherry.  Have to try another soon.  Butcher said that a rub is not as good as adding the flavors after piggy is finished cooking.  That's what he said.  Others might have a different opinion.
Good luck on your June Happening.  Looking forward to lots of pictures and a full report.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2013)

A good looking Porker... and a good time refference ave fun and remember your Therm.


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 29, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> I haven't done a pig but want to... Did you inject anything into that bad boy?
> 
> I believe you yield less than 60% of the starting weight so it is what it is...great job though!


Thanks. Nope, I did not inject it. When I do the actual cook, I will make a thin Carolina sauce and mix that in the meat once it's chopped. I may also incorporate some dry rub once it's chopped.


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 29, 2013)

Thedad45373 said:


> Looks good from where I'm looking. Is that 38.5 the live weight or the weight after butchering?
> I've been told that a 50 lb live hog should feed approx. 20 people.
> The only way I've done a whole hog is to split it and cooked the halves on an open fire. Lots of fire tending to keep a semi-constant temperature under it. Used a combo of charcoal and wood. Can't remember what type of wood, it's been way too long ago. I think it was a mix of maple and cherry. Have to try another soon. Butcher said that a rub is not as good as adding the flavors after piggy is finished cooking. That's what he said. Others might have a different opinion.
> Good luck on your June Happening. Looking forward to lots of pictures and a full report.


It was 38.5 pounds butchered. I figured that it would feed 15-20 people. I donated most of the meat to some area homeless families.


----------



## kathrynn (May 29, 2013)

Piggie looked great!  Love your smoker/Hog Coffin!

Awww......you were so nice!  I can only image how much those folks enjoyed your food!

Kat


----------



## seenred (May 29, 2013)

Tasty looking pig!  Nice RF rig there, too!

Red


----------



## brgbassmaster (May 30, 2013)

I would love some of that crispy delicious skin right now. looks good.


----------



## wjordan52 (May 30, 2013)

Great looking piggy! And classy move to donate the meat ... you're a good person.


----------



## turnandburn (May 30, 2013)

looks amazing..reminds me of days when i was younger, cooking with my gramps and dad...we always had hogs on hand ever since i was a tiny guy..lol.. that skin looks tasty! one of my favorite parts, along with the ears and snout and tail..YUMMMM!! and as for the rub inside the cavity, my dad and gramps always did and it was fantastic. wish i could have pics of the process done back in the day, but unfortunately there was no digi cams then..haha. and we definitely dont have any polaroids layin around..


----------



## va_connoisseur (May 30, 2013)

wjordan52 - I figure I have plenty and no reason not to share.

Turnandburn - I was real surprised at how the skin turned out. All I did was EVO and it turned into crispy cracklin chips. LOL.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2013)

Nice Job on the Little Piggy that stayed home!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## roller (May 30, 2013)

Thats my dream smoke and yours looks great..


----------



## woodcutter (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting!! Looks awesome.


----------



## turnandburn (May 30, 2013)

va_connoisseur said:


> wjordan52 - I figure I have plenty and no reason not to share.
> 
> Turnandburn - I was real surprised at how the skin turned out. *All I did was EVO and it turned into crispy cracklin chips. LOL*.


hell aint nuthing wrong with that..we always cut them like you did and cut up up into strips and put lemon,salt, and chili on them..washed down with an ice cold cerveza!


----------



## smoke slinger (May 31, 2013)

Nice looking porky. Good job


----------



## chef willie (May 31, 2013)

I haven't done one in years but that one looks very good. Rub in the cavity?....sure, why not. The one I did we stuffed with some peeled onions, a couple of celery heads and doused it all with some soy sauce or you could use Wooshy sauce. I believe (?) the veggies created a little steam that helped it cook a little from the inside. Not entirely necessary, of course, just something we did. Your event should be a huge success with such a good looking test pig


----------



## dwsmith43 (May 31, 2013)

Nice job on little porky there. Did you build your pit? Am interested in a small reverse flow trailer rig. Would love more rig info.


----------



## rlk438 (May 31, 2013)

Nice  was wondering about this. One ? What is EVO  I am new to smoking. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2013)

rlk438 said:


> Nice was wondering about this. One ? What is EVO I am new to smoking. Thanks


Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Jun 2, 2013)

That my friend is a good looking pig. Your event will go great.Like you Pit.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2013)

If that was the Test, the full run will be outstanding...Definitely add Rub and Aromatics, Fresh Herbs, Garlic, Onions, Carrots and Celery, maybe some Chile Peppers and Potatoes. All a Great addition as they add Flavor and even Taste good if you wish to eat them...JJ


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback. I may add some rub to the inside of the pig we do this weekend. I like the presentation of the pig on the smoker racer-style but I may clear out around the ribs and stiff some sliced peppers/onions in the cavity.


dwsmith43 said:


> Nice job on little porky there. Did you build your pit? Am interested in a small reverse flow trailer rig. Would love more rig info.


Thanks DWS. The smoker was built by a local guy, Cookers by Kev. Reverse flow, pulls straight and easy. The 120 gallon size give me the option to cook for 3 or 63 people and not feel like I have too much or too little real estate. When I kick off my catering on a more steady basis, I'm getting a 250 made with a warming box.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 4, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> If that was the Test, the full run will be outstanding...Definitely add Rub and Aromatics, Fresh Herbs, Garlic, Onions, Carrots and Celery, maybe some Chile Peppers and Potatoes. All a Great addition as they add Flavor and even Taste good if you wish to eat them...JJ


Chef, do you sew the cavity closed when you add the veggies or put them in a pan under the cavity?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2013)

Outstanding job!!!


----------



## zenshift (Jun 4, 2013)

Check out grillinfools... they helped me a whole lot, are local to my area (St. Louis), and have done a couple pigs.

I've done two.  One with the skin on (90lbs), and one with the skin removed (78lbs), both racer style.

The skin removed was the better of the two by far.  It reduces the cook time, allows your rub to actually work on the meat, and allows access to the meat for the smoke and for your apple juice spritz during the cook to keep it moist.  With the skin on, it's tough to inject enough AND gain access to the meat with your rub.  There is a compromise (partially skin, add rub, replace skin) but I do not have experience with that.

I also stuffed the cavity with high quality salsiccia and chorizo and apples ... this mix was removed before pulling and may have been just as popular as the pig.  The cavity was not sewn shut, but the pig was rolled onto the foil very carefully.  

The wood is important, trust your heat but verify it's working, drink lots of beer with lots of friends as it's cooking.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, that pig looked fantastic! The only time I've done a whole pig, we cooked it in a pit we dug with a backhoe!


----------



## dougmays (Jun 4, 2013)

that pig looks great! a friend wants me to cook one for his housewarming party in another month or 2...i was nervous but this makes me feel better. So at 250-275 you cooked the whole thing in 6 hours? that's awesome!

i've done a pig in the caja china and it only took 3 hours..figured smoker would be much longer


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 4, 2013)

dougmays said:


> that pig looks great! a friend wants me to cook one for his housewarming party in another month or 2...i was nervous but this makes me feel better. So at 250-275 you cooked the whole thing in 6 hours? that's awesome!
> 
> i've done a pig in the caja china and it only took 3 hours..figured smoker would be much longer




I was really surprised at the time some I was guess it was cooking in the 275 range. I'm planning for at least 12 hours on the 80 pounder this weekend.


----------



## jubilee847 (Jun 4, 2013)

That is a good looking smoked pig, I think you did a fine job. congrats


----------



## foamheart (Jun 4, 2013)

Pop used to have a yearly pig roast, he split the hogs before smoking 'em but one year he smoked a piglet for a center piece for Mom. Just a suggestion, I know you said this was a no frills test but............ if you plan on doing the fruit in its mouth, put a spacer in its mouth while cooking. Pop used a 4x4 piece of wood. I cooked a memorial day pig in the ground once and forgot about the spacer so no fruits. Lots of people mentioned it should have had fruit in its mouth.

Your pig looks good, crispy skin is the bestest part!

Looks like you've got a handle on the smokin part. BTW nice lookin pit too. So if I have it correct, you were blowing smoke up his..... wait this is a family site.


----------



## cclements (Jun 4, 2013)

How long did you cook Ms Piggie?


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 4, 2013)

cclements said:


> How long did you cook Ms Piggie?



A little over 6 hours


----------



## frosty (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful pig, great smoker!  Congrats on a job well done, and good luck on the gig!


----------



## smokerpaul (Jun 5, 2013)

i must ask a question why is it that when i smoke a picnic or butt it will take 10 hours or more to get up to 200 degrees and this 38 pound pig only took a little over 6 hours .did you have a time when the internal temperature stalled ?


----------



## wtipton (Jun 5, 2013)

va_connoisseur said:


> It was 38.5 pounds butchered. I figured that it would feed 15-20 people. I donated most of the meat to some area homeless families.









I work with a local mobile food bank called Mission of Hope ( stoppinghunger.org ) (I know a shameless plug), So I see a lot of the need out there. Glad to hear that there are others out there doing the same..

William


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 6, 2013)

smokerpaul said:


> i must ask a question why is it that when i smoke a picnic or butt it will take 10 hours or more to get up to 200 degrees and this 38 pound pig only took a little over 6 hours .did you have a time when the internal temperature stalled ?


What temp are you cooking your picnics? I was running solidly at 275, I didn't put the probe in until the 4 hour mark and the meat in 3 of the five probe spots was already above 170 so I really didnt have a stall.

I have done  butts at 225 and it has taken FOREVER and to be honest, there was no difference in taste over the ones I did at 275. The main advantage, for me, at doing them ultra low is that it gives me more time to sit around the smoker with my friends and burn cigars.


----------



## dougmays (Jun 6, 2013)

smokerpaul said:


> i must ask a question why is it that when i smoke a picnic or butt it will take 10 hours or more to get up to 200 degrees and this 38 pound pig only took a little over 6 hours .did you have a time when the internal temperature stalled ?


i dont have an answer for this...i've done butts at 225 for 10-16 hours and whole pig in a caja china which probably cooks between 400-500 in 3 hours...meat comes out juicy in both. Meat is a mystery. But if you smoke your buts at a higher temp you'll pull through the stall quicker.


----------



## smokerpaul (Jun 6, 2013)

i smoke my picnics at 225-230 and the stall happens around the 150-155 mark but i went to a drag racing weekend recently and smoked 3 boned and rolled pork shoulders i wrapped them in foil at 145 degrees and i found they went straight through the stall temps up to the magic 200 and they were very juicy after resting for an hour,i have done quite a lot of research and i believe it is due to the meat evaporating moisture which in turn is cooling the meat just like sweat cools your skin when it evaporates off, do you think possibly your pig cooked quickly because it still had the skin on which reduces evaporation and helps stop the stall


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 6, 2013)

smokerpaul said:


> i believe it is due to the meat evaporating moisture which in turn is cooling the meat just like sweat cools your skin when it evaporates off, do you think possibly your pig cooked quickly because it still had the skin on which reduces evaporation and helps stop the stall



The skin thing could possibly be it. I don't know, I just know she got to 200 in five spots in 6 hours. Thumbs Up

Now, I'm doing the 80 pounder this weekend (as a rain event promises to drench us Friday and Saturday) and with my luck it'll take 14 hours. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokerpaul (Jun 6, 2013)

good luck with the main event , i hope the weather holds off and stays dry for you ,do you have anyone helping you keep an eye on things so you can have a nap during the 14 hour cook or will you have no sleep and go home a wreck.?lol


----------



## dougmays (Jun 7, 2013)

va_connoisseur said:


> The skin thing could possibly be it. I don't know, I just know she got to 200 in five spots in 6 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck! I'd love to see if your results are proportional to your test pig!


----------



## maple sticks (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## thedad45373 (Jun 8, 2013)

Quote:   drink lots of beer with lots of friends as it's cooking

Good advice, as I've heard that eating smoked pig will make you sick unless you consume copious amounts of beer to counteract it.

Not that I've had any experience.  But I've never gotten sick eating it either.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jun 11, 2013)

Maple Sticks said:


>


I'm getting the pics from this past weekend's cook


----------

